# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم ServerZ3x.com تنويهات : تحذير فما يخص فك شفراتsony ericsone

## FREE3

تحذير فما يخص فك شفراتsony ericsone 
الجديدة مثل xperia
غالبية المشتركين يجدون مشاكل في فتح شفرة Sony 
للتعامل مع اجهزة السوني 
يجب معرفة بعض الضوابط 
و هذا قبل طلب الكود لفك الشفرة 
لانه لا يوجد كود خاطا و كل شيء ياتي من قاعدة بيانات سوني اريكسون 
و لا يتم استرجاع المال في حالة ما اذا تم طلب الكود و كان موجود اى مشاكل 
على جهازك  
اولا يجب ان تدخل هذا الكود لتعرف ما يلي                          _Unlock Description_  _Before ordering check Unlock Counters_  _1.Switch on your phone without SIM card Compose *#*#7378423#*#*_  _2.Select Service Info and then Simlock If X is with Network and it is not 0 you can unlock your phone via code_  _3.If X is 0  or  255 Umlimited your counter is locked and unlocking via code is not possible._  _Alert : Incase the provided unlock code doest not work u need to follow the steps mentioned below_  _1 : Imei+Model+Network Locked_  _2 : Video Proof ( Youtube only)_     
 بعد اتباع كما في الصورة نلاحظ انه قد تبقى لنا عدد من المحاولات لادخال الكود 
و هذا مع وجود رقم 5 امام كلمة network و علامة X قبلها                          
اما الحالات التي لايمكن من خلالها ادخال الكود او حتى فك شفرتها 
الا عن طريق الكابل  
code entry left 0 
و فيها حالتين الموضحتين على الصور  
اولا 
تحذير فما يخص طلب كود فك الشفرة sony ericsson  
نلاحظ انه يوجد رقم 0 امام network و علامة X قبلها 
هنا يعني نفاذ كل المحاولات 
و تفك الشفرة فقط عن طريق الكابل 
**
اما الصورة التي سوف نلاحضها  
تحذير فما يخص طلب كود فك الشفرة sony ericsson  
و كما نرى وجود رقم 5 امام network و لا يوجد علامة X قبلها 
فهذا يعني تلف GDFS  
و لا يمكن فك الشفرة الا بواسطة الكابل   
اما اجهزة مثل u5vivas 
اضغط احمر , اخضر, احمر , احمر , اخضر, احمر. 
لمعرفة ما تبقى من محاولات   
WhatsApp
+212 6 60 49 4040
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

